
Before the shock wave, the brightness of a nuclear explosion boils everything - DoreenMichele
http://engineer--cat.tumblr.com/post/85107895095/lumoblaze-jonkakes-bigcoolscorner
======
Simulacra
Is this light converted into Kinetic energy? I don't see how this is possible.

~~~
angersock
Photons are absorbed by surfaces and those surfaces heat up--this is how
radiative heating (as opposed to conduction or convection) works.

This works so well in fact that it burned the shadows of Japanese into
surfaces when the bombs fell.

Nukes are fucking terrifying.

~~~
Simulacra
Oh wow! Thank you for explaining.

